# Distances for Freestyle Limited Recurve



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Same as compound. All adult classes shoot the same stakes except at State level and below Traditional may shoot the youth, but that is a hot-button issue.

-Grant


----------



## FITAman (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

With bows being made better and faster every year, more archers are trying to shoot shorter distances. In the 50s and 60s, we shot longbows and recurves up to 100 yards for target and 180 yards for the clout round. Now that the limbs for recurves and arrows for longbows are made from carbon, suddenly these bows are no longer able to shoot over 50 yards. 

Something is wrong. The field round was made for longbows and recurves in the 1930s with heavy wooden arrows. I know that the NFAA wrecked this by changing to the 5-4-3 scoring but the size of the target is the same. Man up and learn to shoot longer distances.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

huteson2us2 said:


> With bows being made better and faster every year, more archers are trying to shoot shorter distances. In the 50s and 60s, we shot longbows and recurves up to 100 yards for target and 180 yards for the clout round. Now that the limbs for recurves and arrows for longbows are made from carbon, suddenly these bows are no longer able to shoot over 50 yards.
> 
> Something is wrong. The field round was made for longbows and recurves in the 1930s with heavy wooden arrows. I know that the NFAA wrecked this by changing to the 5-4-3 scoring but the size of the target is the same. Man up and learn to shoot longer distances.


Thank you. My feelings exactly.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

In NFAA, age decides distance. All young adult (15-17) shooters and older shoot full distances. The exception, as Grant noted, being Longbow and Traditional may shoot the youth distances at the state level and below. Personally, I refuse to shoot the short distances in Traditional, but that's another topic.


----------



## FITAman (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help!

I like shooting the longer distances. 90m was always a good challenge for me. To me Field Archery is relaxing. 

I have been trying to get information about the Nationals in July..... Questions like how do you know what days you will be shooting? I saw the registration online and it did not have any shooting times listed. Being new to this I am trying to learn as much as possible about how it works?


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

After writing my comment, I ran into a husband and wife shooting the field round with recurves from 15 yards on every target. Because of this article, I asked them why are they not shooting over 15 yds. They replied that their carbon arrows are exspensive and since they had never shot over 15yds, they were afraid of losing them.

For an experiment, I gave them a free hour lesson and taught them gap shooting. After an hour they were shooting out to 40 yards and nailing the spot at 20. They told me that they had taken a few lessons from a level 3 coach but had never been shown how to gap shoot. So maybe there is a reason why recurve and longbow shooters without sights are limited to shorter yardages.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

FITAman said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> I like shooting the longer distances. 90m was always a good challenge for me. To me Field Archery is relaxing.
> 
> I have been trying to get information about the Nationals in July..... Questions like how do you know what days you will be shooting? I saw the registration online and it did not have any shooting times listed. Being new to this I am trying to learn as much as possible about how it works?


At the NFAA nationals you shoot all five days, probably a field round followed by a hunter, another field, another hunter and the animal round. They throw out your lowest field and hunter, so you can shoot only the last three days if you so desire. Shooters are peer grouped and everyone is on a shotgun start each day.


----------



## FITAman (Apr 5, 2007)

That is great to know, Thank you!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The 50 yard max is state option at state championships and local option at clubs. It was a hot discussion.


----------



## FITAman (Apr 5, 2007)

Is each round 28 targets? I ask because my local club only has a 14 target course.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Each round is 28 targets, but it's the same 14 stations twice (two 80-yard walk ups, two 35 fans, two 65s etc.).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

totally agree with huteson2us2 being from that mid 50s era when Field/hunter was the main competition & a 3-D was club made targets & considered Novelty & not competition. 28 Field round will separate the men from the boys with 112 arrows shot & not 40 like 3-Ds. Nationals is all same yardages for adults, regardless of tackle. Some Traditional shooters from last years Nationals


----------

